# Looking for Original Robertson Screwdrivers



## Royston (Apr 13, 2009)

does anyone know where i can either order or purchase #3 and #2 Original Robertson screwdrivers in central ON. ive been to hudco, nepsco, HD, rona, and Home hardware. my journeyman says they last forever, he has had his since 1966.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Royston said:


> does anyone know where i can either order or purchase #3 and #2 Original Robertson screwdrivers in central ON. ive been to hudco, nepsco, HD, rona, and Home hardware. my journeyman says they last forever, he has had his since 1966.



Original? Hmm I would Guess _Brafasco _


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

McMaster Carr, google their web addy.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

doesnt rack a tiers sell the original screwdrivers?

http://rack-a-tiers.com/prodCat08.htm


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> doesnt rack a tiers sell the original screwdrivers?


Yes. Right here: http://rack-a-tiers.com/prodCat08.htm


----------



## Royston (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you all very much


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I find the IDEAL robertson screwdrivers are the best..since Klein cheaped out and changed their design. The older Klein robertson screwdrivers lasted for years. I still use the same one I bought 10 years ago. I have a few IDEAL ones i use at home.

The "original" robertson screwdrivers I have seen as of late are made over seas.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

So what's the deal with the Robertson drivers? Are they just square drives? Is a #2 Robertson like a #2 square that fits breakers and such?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> So what's the deal with the Robertson drivers? Are they just square drives? Is a #2 Robertson like a #2 square that fits breakers and such?


 
In a word, YES. I just use the little tips in a magnetic screwdriver or a Klein multi tip (10-1/11-1) for square drives.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Royston said:


> does anyone know where i can either order or purchase #3 and #2 Original Robertson screwdrivers in central ON. ive been to hudco, nepsco, HD, rona, and Home hardware. my journeyman says they last forever, he has had his since 1966.


FWIW, here is one opinion.

The reason they have lasted 43 years probably has at least
as much to do with the guy using the tool as the tool itself.

I prefer Robertson/Square bits to any other type (e.g. I only
buy packages of ground screws that accommodate a square bit).

The best thing about Robertson/Square bits is that they
tend not to slip. If you don't apply enough pressure, the
bit is going to slip once in a while, and it is going to get
worn, whether it's manufactured by Klein, Ideal, "Original
Robertson" or whomever.

My Klein square bits wear out after several months, so I
will check out "Original Robertson" bits and hope they
wear better.

IMO, this is at least partially a case of it's more important
to use the tool properly, than just the tool itself.

IMO, there is no "magic" tool that works so well you don't
have to worry about it wearing out -- all tools will wear out, 
especially if one is not careful.

HTH.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

OMG If your gonna keep calling ours square ..Then we're gonna go back to calling yours star.

LOL Even though it's the old "Flat head" that drives me nuts.. 
Flat head screws have flat heads.. they can be Phillips, Robertson, Slot, or even Torx ..

Grrrr.. BTW I think it's the guys that make the screws that kill our drivers. 
not the drivers them selfs . Ever noticed the screws made overseas have rectangular squares? 

Of course for those that still buy their drivers from the dollar store, who knows?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 14, 2009)

rexowner said:


> The best thing about Robertson/Square bits is that they tend not to slip. If you don't apply enough pressure, the
> bit is going to slip once in a while, and it is going to get
> worn, whether it's manufactured by Klein, Ideal, "Original
> Robertson" or whomever.
> HTH.





Toronto Sparky said:


> Grrrr.. BTW I think it's the guys that make the screws that kill our drivers.
> not the drivers them selfs . Ever noticed the screws made overseas have rectangular squares?


Both of these comments combine to say why some guys will swear by a brand of tool that other guys say suck. You can have the best screwdriver ever made, but if you put it into a crappy screw, that causes the tool to slip, it will wear faster. You can also use a poor #2 screwdriver that is not built to tolerance, if you use a crappy #2 screw that happens to "match" that tolerance, it will actually last longer than a better designed screwdriver.


----------



## Brosc (Jun 21, 2009)

ROBERTSON FTW! :thumbsup:








rexowner said:


> FWIW, here is one opinion.
> 
> The reason they have lasted 43 years probably has at least
> as much to do with the guy using the tool as the tool itself.
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Brosc said:


> ROBERTSON FTW! :thumbsup:


Free The Whales?
Face The Wind?
Future Technology Workshop?
For Those Wondering?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Free The Whales?
> Face The Wind?
> Future Technology Workshop?
> For Those Wondering?


Farm The World


----------



## Brosc (Jun 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> For Those Wondering?


Close


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea, the robertson screws you buy at HD SUCK. I like robertson screws because you can smack the screw onto the screwdriver with a pair of pliers and it won't go anywhere! Unlike phillips screws lol (I seriously don't know HOW anyone puts up with them) But the HD brand screws flop around and end up stripping your drivers lol.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Brosc said:


> Close


For Those Working?
For The Wunderkind?
F







Those Wondering?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

for the win


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

rexowner said:


> FWIW, here is one opinion.
> 
> The reason they have lasted 43 years probably has at least
> as much to do with the guy using the tool as the tool itself.
> ...


 

I agree, I still have some of the tools I started out with moons ago. I have lost more tools to theft than wear.


----------



## Royston (Apr 13, 2009)

there is a difference with the original robertson screw drivers to anything else and its that they have a taper to them. they were the origianl design for them. most others are like a nice lil cube on the tip of the driver. like someone wrote before, they hold and grab the screw perfect with a little bit of presure cause they are held in by that taper.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Royston said:


> there is a difference with the original robertson screw drivers to anything else and its that they have a taper to them. they were the origianl design for them. most others are like a nice lil cube on the tip of the driver. like someone wrote before, they hold and grab the screw perfect with a little bit of presure cause they are held in by that taper.



Now that I did not know.
Makes sense.
Will have to look more closely at tips and drivers next time.


----------



## Marshall175 (May 23, 2009)

after wearing out 2 Klein #2 square drive screwdrivers(one was a warranty return) I have purchased a Wera square drive and phillips. I understand that the conduit fittings are not that well constructed, but after about 2 weeks, the second Klein one was useless. I also carry a #3 Robertson that seems to be fine. Hopefully the Wera works out, or I guess I'll try these Robertsons....


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

The Whia #1 and #2 square drives I have are the best I’ve seen, so far.
If you intentionally overdrive them, the quality hardened steel they are made of will easily strip out the pathetically soft, cheap steel of those square drive fasteners made in China, Taiwan and India. 
I’ve never had any problems when using these drivers on the screws of Siemens breakers or neutral buses.

BTW: You can put a screw on the tip and swing the driver around like you're conducting a symphony and it will not fall out.


----------



## ZZDoug (Apr 30, 2008)

Royston said:


> there is a difference with the original robertson screw drivers to anything else and its that they have a taper to them.


Bingo. Funny that it takes a Canadian to mention this, most in the USA dont have a clue. This is the definitive web page on the subject.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Ideal sells Original Robertson drivers in their tool kits. That's where my first came from. 

Any electrical supplier with half a brain can order it for you if they don't allready stock it. 

They really are the best out there.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

ZZDoug said:


> Bingo. Funny that it takes a Canadian to mention this, most in the USA dont have a clue. This is the definitive web page on the subject.


Hey Great site.. Will be nice if it expands to torx and security screws of all types. I have encountered a lot of them over the years.
The worst are the ones you can put in but not remove.. Grrrr.


----------

